# Chrome Frame



## skrilla (Jul 22, 2006)

I need my frame chromed just like this. Who did this?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

u better have some Skrilla to afford that


----------



## skrilla (Jul 22, 2006)

Got the money just need to find someone to do it.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Frame has to be cut in half....there was a place in A.Z., and Texas ? I think that had tanks big enough....start calling chrome shops....


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

I herd a place in Cali can dip the whole frame for you without chopping your frame up for about $10k, forgot where it was at I was reading about it in another thread I think and maybe in Denver they do it too but not too sure, just gotta call around


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Just paint it with the paint they have now. Way cheaper and looks better.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I seen a frame done and cut into 4 pieces and cut at the factory spots then rewelded and polished and it looked real good


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*there is a chrome shop in texas with a tank to do a complete frame in one piece. they start at 10k there is not one here in Az, however if you want to split the frame into 4 sections and TiG it back together there are 2 shops here that will do it*


----------



## skrilla (Jul 22, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *there is a chrome shop in texas with a tank to do a complete frame in one piece. they start at 10k there is not one here in Az, however if you want to split the frame into 4 sections and TiG it back together there are 2 shops here that will do it*


Whats the name of the shops in AZ that will split the frame into 4 sections and Tig weld it back? Also whats the name of the shop that will dip it whole in TX?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

skrilla said:


> Whats the name of the shops in AZ that will split the frame into 4 sections and Tig weld it back? Also whats the name of the shop that will dip it whole in TX?


If you want the frame split apart, chromed and TIGed back together, let Empire do it, because it will be done RIGHT.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

how would that work? if it is already chromed, wouldnt the TIG welds fuck up the chrome?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

we might be able to do it ? We have a Place but it is expensive here is one we just did.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy smokes i see a lowrider of the year right there. damn thats sick!!!!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn wtf.
I didn't know bill gates was a lowrider.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:shocked:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> we might be able to do it ? We have a Place but it is expensive here is one we just did.


JESUS CHRIST


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

That was Saturday Now the car is actually on the car. We did split it though for the guy that wants to know. We wrapped it with 3/16 metal all 4 sides. The we added gussetes and Spread the load in the inside with recievers. When we got it back we welded the tubing into the recievers . And welded the center original metal and finally the outside 3/16 metal . Then we polished the exposed areas that were about 4" wide without damaging the rest of the plating. After that we used Gold transperant powder coating and blended it in and the clearcoated the Gold. We do have a Guy that can chrome a whole frame for us this one we split for the Engraver so he could handle it better call us Bro if you guys need anything Plated or engraevd we've been doing this for over 8 years as a business but lowriding for over 20 years (928)750-2324 ask for santiago


----------



## skrilla (Jul 22, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> That was Saturday Now the car is actually on the car. We did split it though for the guy that wants to know. We wrapped it with 3/16 metal all 4 sides. The we added gussetes and Spread the load in the inside with recievers. When we got it back we welded the tubing into the recievers . And welded the center original metal and finally the outside 3/16 metal . Then we polished the exposed areas that were about 4" wide without damaging the rest of the plating. After that we used Gold transperant powder coating and blended it in and the clearcoated the Gold. We do have a Guy that can chrome a whole frame for us this one we split for the Engraver so he could handle it better call us Bro if you guys need anything Plated or engraevd we've been doing this for over 8 years as a business but lowriding for over 20 years (928)750-2324 ask for santiago


Check inbox.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

wow! What car is that? Fucken amazing work.
Ill be even more impressed if ill see it bombin the street.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Im guessing 15 to 20k for all that work. Alot of polishing and engraving hours in that.....who knows maybe more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

man ....now i feel like i aint doin sheeyat... thanks for taking my shine away


----------



## Sdime (Dec 16, 2011)

THERES SOMEONE IN KENTUCKY THAT CAN SPRAY CHROME A WHOLE FRAME IN ONE PIECE


----------

